# Is PR5 handed ?



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

I just received my flippin out scout today, and I am very pleased although haven't had a chance to shoot it yet 

Although I am now a little worried . I have also ordered a PR5 from gamekeeper John and told him that I would hold it in my left hand. Because I've never held one before I assumed that would be the case :/

After getting my Scout I realised I naturally want to hold it in the right. So just hoping that the PR 5 isn't handed ???

Thanks


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

From his videos on that design it should work with either hand but you'll have to switch the bands over to the other direction....but you might want to drop him a note to be sure.


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

harpersgrace said:


> From his videos on that design it should work with either hand but you'll have to switch the bands over to the other direction....but you might want to drop him a note to be sure.


Thanks  I just dropped him an email and it will be banded for right hand hold now  
I was sure it would feel more natural in my left but just didn't feel stable and my other hand felt all over the place 
Just got to set the bands up now on my scout how do I measure draw length etc ?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Im sure someone else will be able to help you with that, I do everything by feel.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Invasion said:


> harpersgrace said:
> 
> 
> > From his videos on that design it should work with either hand but you'll have to switch the bands over to the other direction....but you might want to drop him a note to be sure.
> ...


Tie string to the fork and pull to where you anchor the pouch,measure in cm and that is your draw length then take that figure here http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

try putting max band life in the drop downs you can always shorten them if the speed of ammo is slow.


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Invasion said:
> 
> 
> > harpersgrace said:
> ...


thanks for that much appreciated


----------

